# rocky sherpa



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

hi

I got hold of an 83 rocky sherpa modell super scooter. it is lugged and made in japan.
any rocky specialists our there with some more information about it?


thanks
uncle pete


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

That's something special. This is what Rocky has to say about it in their history section:
*1982*
The Rocky Mountain founders accompany Tom Ritchey to Japan to explore the world of durable components and frame tubing that can be fashioned into a mountain bike. Later that year, they create their first production Rocky Mountain bike - the "Sherpa" - by modifying bike parts. This is Canada's first homegrown wide tire bike. 
http://www.bikes.com/about/history/1980.aspx

Sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks, I did'nt know rocky mountain had a history page 

pete


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi there, I bought a sherpa with a very bad repaint. I want to repaint it again with the correct paintjob. It's the same Bike as that posted from Pete. Some paintchips from the original paint are still there. 

Has anybody some more pics and informations from an early Rocky like that?


Thx! Stef


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

no rocky specialist's out there?


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

zingel said:


> no rocky specialist's out there?


I'd contact Rocky. Also, there are a few old-time Rocky threads on here, so have a search.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

GonaSovereign said:


> I'd contact Rocky. Also, there are a few old-time Rocky threads on here, so have a search.


The folks at Rocky wont have any info about Rocky History, been there, done that :nono: Rocky Mountainbikes was sold in the late 90's I believe. But you can contact Grayson Bain at [email protected], he one of the original owners who started the company. The Sherpa was made at the Toyo factory, as was just about any other lugged MTB from Japan in those days


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

thx, for the adress!


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Couple odds and ends for those interested in all things Sherpa. 

1) They're out there: Vancouver commuter are still using these mid-80's bikes. I saw a commuter riding on a green one to Point Grey few weeks ago

2) Saw an orange one locked up outside liquor store on Commercial Drive yesterday. Original bars and shifters.

3) A restored one was on Ebay last month from a guy in New Westminster (a suburb of greater vancouver). He's found the original paint code and had it repainted, and has reproduction of the decals made. 

I see 80's mtbs from Rocky and Ritchey more and more on commuters. Been tempted to leave a note to see if they'll sell some of these nice collector pieces..


----------



## agatbon16 (Oct 31, 2013)

Cycleshark said:


> hi
> 
> I got hold of an 83 rocky sherpa modell super scooter. it is lugged and made in japan.
> any rocky specialists our there with some more information about it?
> ...


FYI

Help ID - Rocky Mountain Sherpa (touring bike) [Archive] - Bike Forums


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

The "Super Scooter" {redick name} was the first "production" Rocky made at the Toyo factory in 82" I believe. They may have been sprayed but certainly built in the back alley of Bikes on Broadway. We can ask Paul Brodie if he sprayed or built them he was working there then. Here are a couple of Serpa's I saw this summer on my travels, One has been ridden he said "daily" and you can see the fade going on. Hopefully you can get a red colour match off the first pics


----------

